# cost of procedure code 46260



## Tristan Utley (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone happen to know the approximate cost for procedure code 46260 Hemorrhoidectomy done in the physicians office? Thanks!


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Tristan Utley said:


> Does anyone happen to know the approximate cost for procedure code 46260 Hemorrhoidectomy done in the physicians office? Thanks!



Look it up on the Medicare fee schedule - there's no set cost; it depends on the payer, and the providers' contract. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tristan Utley (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes! that helps! Thanks so much for your response!


----------

